# How Did Guru Nanak Know There Was A God?



## Ksingh1985 (Mar 25, 2011)

How did he truly know there was a supreme being?


----------



## ballym (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you know how weather is predicted? Can you figure how to control a power turbine?
You need to learn.. right?
You have to develop capabilities.
By the way, do you have some thing more to say than just posing a single line questions?
Such posts are not welcome here as far as I know. It is discussion board not finger pointing opportunity.
Atleast I have capability of knowing that you want to create trouble here!


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 25, 2011)

ballym ji

I tend to agree with your overall perception of the thread. When I think about the different ways the question could be tackled and answered, they all imho lead either to trouble, conflict or chatter. I am closing the thread.


----------

